# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Problem mit dem Aufruf "aktive Benutzer"

## Michael

Frage an Holger Juenemann :
wenn ich die aktiven Benutzer anklicke, kommt bei mir seit heute nachmittag jedes Mal die untere Meldung. Warum auf einmal?
Gruß 
Michael




Gehe zu...  
vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*Michael*, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:
Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.Abmelden Startseite

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Michael,

diese Funktion wurde deaktiviert. Sie lieferte eine detaillierte Ansicht, welcher Benutzer grade welches Thema liest. Wir halten das für schützenswerte Information, die andere nichts angeht, und Holger hat darum die betreffenden Rechte generell entzogen. Uns fiel auf, das manchmal Personen sich im Forum nur aufhalten um zu schauen, was andere lesen oder tun, z. B. sich die Benutzerprofile anderer anschauen.

Ralf

----------


## Michael

Hallo Ralf, 
danke für die Antwort, ich dachte schon, es läge an meinem Rechner.
Gruß
Michael

----------

